# visa cancellation - dubai



## mike.jeffry (Jun 16, 2010)

i have sponsered my mother here 6 moths back , she left a month back to india, now the problem is i cannot cancel my visa without cancelling her visa. when i checked with immigiration the options are like either i have to bring my mothers original passport here or she has to stay away from the country for 180 days + so that it gets cancelled automatically....

can anyone kind enough to advise if there is anyway out to cancel her visa wihtout getting the passport so that i can also cancel mine as i have a better offer in hand....


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Short answer - no, you cannot cancel a residence visa without the passport of the sponsored person. Your mother does not need to be present in person, so if you need this done quickly I suggest you ask her to courier the passport to you so you can do the cancellation.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

mike.jeffry said:


> i have sponsered my mother here 6 moths back , she left a month back to india, now the problem is i cannot cancel my visa without cancelling her visa. when i checked with immigiration the options are like either i have to bring my mothers original passport here or she has to stay away from the country for 180 days + so that it gets cancelled automatically....
> 
> can anyone kind enough to advise if there is anyway out to cancel her visa wihtout getting the passport so that i can also cancel mine as i have a better offer in hand....


As far as I know, the 180 day absence results in the visa becoming invalid or expired. It's not cancelled - that still has to be done before the person can apply for a new visa. However, it can then be done with a copy of the person's passport rather than the original.

You could try contacting immigration again to speak to someone else and get a different answer. You could also try going there with copy of passport, and proof that your mother has left the UAE. Sometimes rules in the UAE turn out to be more flexible when you present yourself in person and ask for help. But not always .


----------

